# F@H w/295 trouble



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

so i setup F@H on my 295 and for some reason im having problems.


i have setup gpu0 and gpu1 as usual.

if i start gpu0 then gpu1...

gpu0 will run on the 1st(primary) gpu on the card and fold fine.

gpu1 will EUE and stop within 30seconds.

HOWEVER...................

IF i start gpu1 first and then gpu0...

gpu1 will run on the 1st(primary) gpu on the card and fold fine

and

gpu0 will EUE and stop within 30seconds.



now i thought if i specified "GPU0" that the 1st card, 1st gpu would always be folding that info.

that seems not to be the case.

STILL...

my problem is that i cannot get both gpus folding on the 295 BUT I HAVE IN THE PAST.

i have hdmi and dvi both running out to an actual monitor and both are active in both windows display manager and nvidia control pannel.

i have tried different drivers and reinstalling OS with no solution found yet.

WHY OOOOOOOO WHY must i always suffer from these SHIT problems?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

Check the machine IDs for each of the clients. It almost sounds like they're the same, which will cause issues like this.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

i keep getting NANS detected on gpu0 but gpu1 works fine

both cards do it and i know for a fact they both work fine


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

Still sounds like a setup issue regarding the Machine ID. Type -setuponly behind the Target in the shortcut, just like any other flag. It will only run through the setup and keep all your original options you set, so you don't have to reset anything. Just make sure the Machine IDs are different under Advanced Settings. Afterwards remove the flag and continue as usual.  (Sorry, this is assuming you haven't checked this already.) Do this with all the clients running on the same board, though it sounds like its just these two clients.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

gpu0 is id7

and gpu1 is id 12


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you have it OC'd at all? SLi is turned off (you have 2 x 295s right? The other one is perfectly fine?)? All outputs have a connector (DVI plugs both have monitor or dummy plug attached)? Ignore the DVI plug question. RTFM lol sorry.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

SLI off

single card

both hdmi and dvi connected to 2 different lcds

both screens active

no OC at all


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

You've only got 1 GTX 295 in this rig at the moment? Would it be easy enough to swap out with the other one? If it still happens its settings, if it doesn't happen its most likely failing hardware. Assuming you can swap em right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2009)

as stated previously i have tried that. same thing. gpu0 always fails.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah sorry, I missed that. I've scoured the google searches without much avail either. I haven't given up yet though.


Edit:   I've never tried it before but is it possible to run the GPU in the secondary PCI-e x16 slot on a mobo with nothing occupying the first?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 10, 2009)

my DFI wont post unless video is in the 1st slot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 12, 2009)

still having this problem.

in windows 7 neither core will fold on either gpu.

i guess i'll try xp next.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 13, 2009)

Just as a point of interest, you said you reinstalled the OS. Was it Windows 7 every time? Reason I ask is I'm wondering if you had both cores folding on Windows 7 in the past, or was it XP / Vista? If not it could be a straight up driver issue.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2009)

it worked when i first tried it on v64 a month ago but i havent got it to work since then. 

ive tried a few different versions of 7 and v64. not xp though.

the reason i havent tried xp is because i bench with this rig and quad sli does work in xp and neither does 3dm vantage so yeah...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090415/Capture001755.jpg


Now crank up the fan and slide the shader bar to the right


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 16, 2009)

Agreed lol, which reminds me I've got to unlink my cards and start upping the shaders alone. I'll do that once I finish WUs on both.

Oh and I'm glad you solved it Fit, though it does suck we didn't hit a solution sooner. But still, 3 cheers right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 17, 2009)

for some reason gpu0 is crapping out again.

i have noticed that it works fine when i install F@H and set it up to run the first time. i folded all day fine.

i reboot the machine and it wont work again.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 17, 2009)

Fit-One of my 8800GS was doing the same thing yesterday (GPU NANs, EUE's, and Unstable machine errors) and it was only doing it with a particular WU (5767 I think). I reconfigured it to pull smaller WU's and it worked fine again. See if that will work for your 295.


----------

